# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] eMMC ISP MODULE Version 1.02 - Ist April 2020

## mohamed73

*Uni-Android Tool - UAT - eMMC ISP MODULE Version : 1.02*   *Release Notes: *  *Added :*   *Reset MI Account + Reset FRP
Added Xiaomi Bootloader Unlock for  ⦁    S2
⦁    Y2
⦁    Redmi Note 5A Prime  Added Skin Changing Option  Added More ISP Pinout Images for :  ⦁    Acer
⦁    Advan
⦁    AGM
⦁    Alcatel
⦁    Amazon
⦁    Asus
⦁    Coolpad
⦁    Gionee
⦁    Honor
⦁    HTC
⦁    Huawei
⦁    Infocus
⦁    Intex
⦁    LeEco
⦁    Lenovo
⦁    Letv
⦁    LG
⦁    Meizu
⦁    Micromax
⦁    Mito
⦁    Motorola
⦁    Nokia
⦁    OmegaPrime
⦁    Oppo
⦁    Polytron
⦁    Prestigio
⦁    Realme
⦁    Samsung
⦁    Sharp
⦁    Sky
⦁    Smartfren
⦁    Sony
⦁    Tesla
⦁    Texet
⦁    Vivo
⦁    Xiaomi
⦁    Zopo
⦁    ZTE*   *WARNING : IMEI        Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .          We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this        Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity  done   by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  * *D o w n l o a d L i n k*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*** *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## alostorh

يسلمو على المجهود

----------


## azizfass

مشكور أخي تسلم

----------

